# Shooting a .22 cal rifle ?



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I did not own or shot a Starship style catty before, I just received it and put couple rounds outside. This thing performs feel like a small cal. rifle rather than catty or handgun, very stable.


----------



## fineslingshot (Oct 22, 2012)

52dangong ? is it made in china ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yup...I know just what you mean ! It's a long time since I've shot a proper .22 rifle but yes, the hitting power of these starships is awesome!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You can use leather or synthetic (like tennis grip) to wrap around the grip to make it even more stable and comfortable. Only cost a few bucks in Walmart.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like wingshooters handy work P


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> looks like wingshooters handy work P


Yes, I thought so... a great design !


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

fineslingshot said:


> 52dangong ? is it made in china ?


I pasted it to 52 then here that I don't have to use photobucket


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Yup...I know just what you mean ! It's a long time since I've shot a proper .22 rifle but yes, the hitting power of these starships is awesome!


I heard that star ship style catty were bulky, hard to aim and shoot until I tried this one


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice Wingshooter collection you have. Roger's starships are great (I have my 2nd one on the way) and his other frames are awesome as well.

Happy shooting.

Todd


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Very nice Wingshooter collection you have. Roger's starships are great (I have my 2nd one on the way) and his other frames are awesome as well.
> 
> Happy shooting.
> 
> Todd


You made me want to get more one of it


----------

